# Bottle filler



## trolo (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello all. 
Well I don’t know if this has already been talked about I did look around. So here it goes. I am looking for a bottle filler. I have been looking at diy ideas not many around. So does anyone have any plans or ideas or what I need most help. 
Thank you


----------



## dralarms (Dec 6, 2017)

I used the gravity feed filler for 1 season and found the allinonewinepump.com it allows you to rack, degass and to bottle.

The beauty of it is you don't have to lug around a full carboy. And all my bottles are filled to the same height and in a lot less time than the gravity feed. 

Oh and with the filtering attachment you can also filter with it.


----------



## trolo (Dec 6, 2017)

I know about the aio. It is on my wish list. Everyone seems to love it. Unfortunately until I get one I have to look other ways. Haha


----------



## dralarms (Dec 6, 2017)

I understand. The only way I know own of is gravity feed. I may have one left over short me a pm with your address. I'll check in the morning and send it to you.


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 6, 2017)

Back before I purchased my all in one wine pump (or actually my wife bought it for me) I used the Ferrari Automatic bottle filler. Cost is about $15 +/-. It is a gravity fill device, but basically hands free.


----------



## bkisel (Dec 7, 2017)

_I've started to use the Ferrari Automatic bottle filler. It is better for me than the wand but not by a whole lot._


----------



## jumby (Dec 7, 2017)

bkisel said:


> _I've started to use the Ferrari Automatic bottle filler. It is better for me than the wand but not by a whole lot._




I've been using a _Ferrari Automatic bottle filler for years without problem and love it!_


----------



## trolo (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks all I will look into one of those till
I can go aio.


----------



## whackfol (Dec 16, 2017)

Look at the Bon Vino filler. Simple to use and clean plus the fill level is adjustable using both an overflow and shut off.


----------



## robert81650 (Dec 16, 2017)

The all in one wine pump is only way to go....Come on guys, if your gonna make wine you got to spend some money to make it a enjoyable experience.................


----------



## trolo (Dec 16, 2017)

I know I know. Maybe Santa will bring me one this year!!!


----------



## sailor065 (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm thinking about installing a valve at the bottom of a plastoc carbloy and just fill them from the tap. Does anyone habe any inputs on this idea ??


----------



## bkisel (Jan 1, 2018)

sailor065 said:


> I'm thinking about installing a valve at the bottom of a plastoc carbloy and just fill them from the tap. Does anyone habe any inputs on this idea ??



I know they make wine bottling spigotted buckets and spigots themselves for wine buckets but I'm not sure about spigots for plastic carboys.

Also know that at least a few folks here do spigot bottle. Be nice to know the pros and cons of this method vs. other methods.


----------



## Mismost (Jan 1, 2018)

sailor065 said:


> I'm thinking about installing a valve at the bottom of a plastoc carbloy and just fill them from the tap. Does anyone habe any inputs on this idea ??



My neighbor lady bottles right out of the spigot on the bucket. I asked why and she because it was on there when you gave it to me. I said I also gave you a bottling wand....she said what's that!! She still uses the spigot. I feel like you have better control with wand, but it is a bit slower. Spigot or wand...both are about 4 bucks and both work.

I got the vacuum control for the AIO pump and that is now what I use for my bottling.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 1, 2018)

I ditched the bottling wand, and just use the spigot.


----------



## Redbird1 (Jan 2, 2018)

robert81650 said:


> The all in one wine pump is only way to go....Come on guys, if your gonna make wine you got to spend some money to make it a enjoyable experience.................


What a kind offer. Do you want to Paypal me the money or do you want to purchase it yourself and have it shipped to my house? 

While I'm waiting, I will continue to use the bottling bucket with spigot and wand. It isn't perfect, especially trying to get the filler to work on deeply punted bottles, but I already owned it from making beer. I can put up with it for 5-6 batches over the course of a year.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 2, 2018)

sailor065 said:


> I'm thinking about installing a valve at the bottom of a plastoc carbloy and just fill them from the tap. Does anyone habe any inputs on this idea ??



I dig that idea. And Surprised I haven’t seen it done before. Having finished wine in a bucket and fumbling with the lid and whatnot (racking w/o an open carboy etc..) always made
me nervous. 
My demijohns have valves built into them which I used straight into the bottle- tried the wand &tubing but ditched quickly. Now I’m using an AIO, but the simplicity of the spigot was great. 
Now those valves are only used to get samples in later stages once in a blue.


----------



## Redbird1 (Jan 2, 2018)

Better Bottle used to make a ported version that had the spigot built in. The Big Mouth Bubblers have that option, although I have boycotted Northern Brewer due to the fact that some of the original glass Big Mouth Bubblers had very thin glass which caused serious injuries yet they never acknowledged it as an issue. They also used to screen reviews and wouldn't publish negative ones, which is why everything used to have nearly perfect ratings.

There are too many honest vendors out there to do business with such a dishonest company.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jan 4, 2018)

I love my Ferrari Automatic bottle filler. It stops so you can cork as you fill without an overflow. Cuts bottling time substantially. I can bottle and cork a carboy in about 15 min.


----------

